# Toro S-200 snowblower



## banddit 1886 (Nov 22, 2013)

My daughter has a Toro S-200 snowblower that she uses to do her apron and her deck. She not very good about taking care of it during the winter season.She did not use stable in it.

It would not start so I bought a carb rebuilding kit and new needle valve and new diaphragm. I tried cleaning it after removing it and installed new parts.

It will start but dies out after about a minute. What is I doing wrong?

All help appreciated. About to look around for a snowblower this size that has a 4 cycle engine

Thanks

Bolens 66


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

There were two different types of carbs used on the S200. Look at the throat of the carb (where an air filter would mount) and see if there is an "F" stamped there.

An "F" stamped carb would have the diaphragm against the carb, then the gasket, then the bottom cover.

A carb WITHOUT the "F" would have the gasket against the carb, then the diaphragm, then the bottom cover.

If everything is assembled correctly, the carb is still dirty some where inside.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Is there a filter somewhere in the fuel line? Maybe in the tank?


----------



## banddit 1886 (Nov 22, 2013)

Grunt said:


> There were two different types of carbs used on the S200. Look at the throat of the carb (where an air filter would mount) and see if there is an "F" stamped there.
> 
> An "F" stamped carb would have the diaphragm against the carb, then the gasket, then the bottom cover.
> 
> ...


When I removed the carb. I did notice a F1 marking on it. I did put the diaphragm on first and then the new gasket.

I let it sit overnight and notice gas is leaking out of carb. Maybe I am better off replacing the carb?


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't give in too easy. 

If it runs a full minute before dying, it sounds like fuel delivery. I'd pull the fuel line and test flow. If flow is good, pull the carb again and carefully go through it, piece by piece, port by port, starting with fuel inlet.


----------



## Notes (Oct 26, 2010)

Another thing to try - replace the gas cap. It worked for me.


----------



## jenny711jenny (Jul 26, 2019)

Grunt said:


> There were two different types of carbs used on the S200. Look at the throat of the carb (where an air filter would mount) and see if there is an "F" stamped there.
> 
> An "F" stamped carb would have the diaphragm against the carb, then the gasket, then the bottom cover.
> 
> ...


Right about the F stamp also how are you cleaning it because just spaying carb cleaner in the carb is not enough. Ethanol requires a serious cleaning if you left old gas in the carb I have an ultrasonic cleaner completely disassemble the carb place in Ultrasonic with 1 tsp dawn and one Tblsp Mr. clean they come out like new after 15 mins at 160 degrees.


----------

